# HI!



## bullyhavenkennels (Jan 2, 2014)

My name is Sarah and I have been breeding mice and rats for around 7 years now and currently have 14 mice and 6 rats


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! What variety of mice do you breed?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

